# Fluoride Free human toothpaste for dogs?



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I used to use forever living toothpaste for the dogs which is by far their favourite, fluoride free and safe for animals.

I have run out of this and went to buy a dog toothpaste from [email protected] It is liver flavoured but Inca HATES it!! She really loved the Forever living one however.

Today, whilst in a health shop, they had a different brand of completely natural peppermint toothpaste for humans which is FLUORIDE FREE and being from a natural product shop is natural and free of all of the usual nasties in human toothpastes.

Would this be suitable? They love mint toothpastes. The only reason I can find saying not to use human toothpaste is due to the fluoride which this toothpaste does not contain.

What are your thoughts? Safe, or not worth the risk?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Providing it's low foaming and doesn't contain any sweeteners, I can't see a problem with using it. 

Although it's the enzymes in dog toothpaste that do the bulk of the cleaning - as obviously it's hard to accurately brush a dogs teeth like we would our own - so an enzymatic dog toothpaste would definitely be more effective. 

Trixie and CET (both on Amazon) do mint flavoured dog toothpastes if they are not keen on the meaty varieties.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Providing it's low foaming and doesn't contain any sweeteners, I can't see a problem with using it.
> 
> Although it's the enzymes in dog toothpaste that do the bulk of the cleaning - as obviously it's hard to accurately brush a dogs teeth like we would our own - so an enzymatic dog toothpaste would definitely be more effective.
> 
> Trixie and CET (both on Amazon) do mint flavoured dog toothpastes if they are not keen on the meaty varieties.


Thank you 

Does this all sound ok?

It says it has no harsh foaming agents, no fluoride, no artificial colourings, flavours, sweeteners or preservatives.

I may have a look at the others, but if it is safe for them, I will finish this tube


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

This is the stuff...

Natural toothpaste from Green People with tasty peppermint flavour

What do you think?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

JessIncaFCR said:


> This is the stuff...
> 
> Natural toothpaste from Green People with tasty peppermint flavour
> 
> What do you think?


I can't see anything harmful in the ingredients, it should be fine absolutely fine to use - but my goodness, do people actually clean their own teeth with that?! Surprised they have any left!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

SixStar said:


> I can't see anything harmful in the ingredients, it should be fine absolutely fine to use - but my goodness, do people actually clean their own teeth with that?! Surprised they have any left!


Fabulous! Thank you very much :thumbsup: the dogs certainly like it!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

JessIncaFCR said:


> This is the stuff...
> 
> Natural toothpaste from Green People with tasty peppermint flavour
> 
> What do you think?


ingredients:
_CALCIUM CARBONATE (DENTAL GRADE CHALK), GLYCERIN* (VEGETABLE DERIVED), 
AQUA (PURE WATER), BETAINE (NATURAL PLANT EXTRACT), XANTHAN GUM (CORN STARCH GUM), 
ALOE BARBADENSIS (ALOE VERA) LEAF JUICE POWDER*, AROMA [MENTHA PIPERITA (PEPPERMINT) 
OIL*^, COMMIPHORA MYRRHA (MYRRH) OIL], OLEA EUROPAEA (OLIVE) LEAF EXTRACT, 
LIMONENE, LINALOOL_

from the website, caps in the original. I'd ask my vet, via the phone. :yesnod:

*Most - * in fact, nearly All - human-toothpastes contain both foaming agents & Xylitol.
Xylitol is a sweetener that causes a rapid drop in blood-glucose in dogs; it can be life-threatening, 
& a good-sized dog like a 60# Lab can be comatose in 20-mins after consuming a sufficient 
quantity. SMALLER dogs are, as ever, at greater risk - wt & dosage being intimately connected.

Please read ingredients on anything - 
cosmetics such as lip-balms, & baked goods, salad dressings, sodas, etc, can all contain Xylitol.
A young adult M Lab died after eating 4 muffins, so do not assume that "it's not enuf to worry about" - 
if the dog eats any, go to the vet!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I wouldn't think fluoride can be harmful as its added to all our water and the dogs drink plenty of that, unless you use bottled of course - I don't. 

ETA - I know what LFL is talking about with that other additive, was a thread on here of a JRT dying after ingesting that stuff, very toxic!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Have decided to order the trixie mint toothpaste just to be on the safe side 

Thanks everyone


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Malmum said:


> I wouldn't think fluoride can be harmful as its added to all our water and the dogs drink plenty of that,
> unless you use bottled of course - I don't.


it's also totally ineffective as a dental 'help', :-} unless U are under 12-YO.
Adding it to city-water systems only aids infants & children.

Fluoride is body-storable & cumulative - one of the earliest skeletons of early-hominids was a man, 
who'd died of fluoride poisoning. It's visible in the skeleton.

[PDF]
list of major symptoms: chronic fluoride toxicity syndrome
www.fluorideresearch.org/CFTS/files/CFTS.pdf‎
_CHRONIC FLUORIDE TOXICITY SYNDROME. MOST OF THE FOLLOWING reversible ill effects 
caused by fluoride were first recognized among aluminum ..._

"The Minimum Dose that Produces Acute Fluoride Toxicity"
Fluoride Action Network | Broadening Public Awareness on Fluoride. › Studies‎
_A chemicals toxicity can be measured in two basic ways: (1) chronic toxicity 
and ( 2) acute toxicity. Chronic toxicity refers to the dose of a chemical ..._


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

JoJames8 said:


> I know this post is quite old but if you or anyone needs or wants the forever Aloe toothpaste or any other products from the Aloe Forever range suitable for animals you can Order Online at my page on Facebook "Forever Beaute " there are lots of Natural Products in addition to the toothgel that can be used on Animals .. "fForever Beaute" is also on Twitter & Instragram ...


Oooh are you one of these crazed pyramid sellers that believe in the miracle that is 'Aloe'


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
"beaute"? - whatever. Sales pitch.
.
meanwhile, there are excellent products, flouride-free, designed FOR dogs & cats - beef, chicken, salmon, etc, flavors, safe swallowable toothpastes with enzymes.
.
Dogs, cats, & kids don't spit - they *swallow*, hence the need for non-toxic dental care.
Fluoride is a poison. Like DDT or lead, it is body-storable & cumulative - U collect it.
.
there are also safe, non-toxic liquids that remove & prevent plaque on pet's teeth.
Why anyone would insist on human toothpaste, which is abrasive, for non-humans is beyond me. ".o
.
.
.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah this product has the magical title "natural" ergo it must be ok........................ 

Calcium carbonate, well nothing wrong with eating calcium. 

vegetable derived glycerin usually comes from soy or palm oil which I avoid for many reasons

Water yep, 

Betaine is an amino acid

corn starch appears in many things, not usually deadly, 

aloe is fine to consume 

anyway as I have now lost the will to live it is the Limonene you want to be careful of IMO


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What a strange way to introduce yourself to the forum !Would you like to start again ?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Malmum said:


> *I wouldn't think fluoride can be harmful as its added to all our water* and the dogs drink plenty of that, unless you use bottled of course - I don't.
> 
> ETA - I know what LFL is talking about with that other additive, was a thread on here of a JRT dying after ingesting that stuff, very toxic!


Not everyone's. It's up to local authorities whether or not water companies can add flouride. Most do, a few don't - but there is some evidence of problems with over-flouridation; increased levels of some cancers and actual damage to developing teeth of children who also have flouride tablets or who swallow toothpaste that contain flouride. Not to mention what amounts to the compulsory medication of the whole local population.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Closing


----------

